# NANJING | Deji World Trade Center | 327m | 1071ft | 68 fl | T/O



## z0rg

Architect: Gensler
Developer: F&T

Nanjing World Trade Center

In September of 2007, F&T Group and JP Morgan Real Estate Fund secured a project location on the southern part of the new Hexi CBD. The Hexi CBD is often regarded as the “Pudong” of Nanjing, in part due to the strong desire on the part of the government to have it become a financial district. This World Trade Center project has been authorized and licensed by the Word Trade Center Association to become the Nanjing World Trade Center. The chosen location is already home to many high-rise office buildings, a park and one of the largest convention centers in China. The project is scheduled to break ground in 2010 and be completed by 2015.

The development plan encompasses a GFA of 275,000 square meters of premium mixed-use development consisting of a 137,000 square meter Class A office tower, a 63,000 square meter fully-serviced apartment, a 58,000 square meter retail center, and a 30,000 square meter five-star hotel. 

http://www.fandtgroup.com/china/projects.asp

美国富顿集团河西世贸中心项目介绍 

作为河西CBD的论坛项目网络超女，“南京世界贸易中心”位于河西大街以南、庐山路以西的交汇处，隔中央公园与CBD一期便执行建筑金奥大厦（查看地图）、朗诗·新地中心（查看地图）相望。“南京世界贸易中心”总投资约4-5亿美元校友录，总建筑面积达30万平方米左右，预计4-5年建成并投入使用。该项目由世界著名的晋思（Gensler）建筑设计公司和香港王董国际执笔，包括1座主楼、2座辅楼及群楼。其中，主楼突出贸易功能，高度超过250米天龙八部，创下河西超高层建筑高度之最；辅楼定位为配套功能，高度超过120米，整个项目绿地率高达45%。

　　“南京世界贸易中心”是美国富顿集团在南京的首个项目。美国富顿集团地上世纪80年代在纽约创立www.focus.cn，业务综合金融、房地产、投资、开发、规划、商业...拉盛市中心商业区的50亿美元重建计划实施23平方米的土地开发，其中的纽约皇后区Queens Crossing(贸易类商业地产综合服务体)已正式开业，成为商业地产的运营典范。去年校友录，纽约市布伦博格市长亲自宣布由富顿国际集团和Rockefelle洛克菲勒集团，由TISHMAN集团参与营建的当地半个世纪以来最大的开发项目------纽约法拉盛广场进入兴建阶段。之后，富顿集团又启动了纽约皇后区世贸中心亚太馆及世界贸易中心建设规划。

　　美国富顿集团董事长李信亿介绍图行天下，已开业运营的纽约皇后区Queens Crossing是酝酿长达九年的富顿集团“888计划”落地后的第一个项目。这一计划的基本理念包括打造贸易企业的自由硬体空间、放大贸易平台虚拟网络效应、提供优质专业延伸服务。


　　“南京世界贸易中心”也同属此计划搜狐网，届时，正式运营后的“南京世界贸易中心”内最小的单元将是商贸中心，为初始创业人士提供一个便捷空间，比如公用的商务配套，短期租用甚至以时租计算的会议室、洽谈室，灵活实用的展示、休闲空间等。主楼全功能设计的部分则不仅涵盖了办公、休闲、会议室、小型展览空间，还包括餐饮、酒店式公寓、酒店、体验式商店等。

http://nj.focus.cn/news/2009-06-08/690299.html

Google translator:

Hexi CBD as a forum for Project Network Super Girl, "the World Trade Center in Nanjing," Main Street is located in the south west, west of Lushan Road Interchange, Central Park and the CBD every one Olympic gold would be the implementation of building blocks (see map), Landsea novaya · Center (see map) across. "World Trade Center in Nanjing," a total investment of about 4-5 billion U.S. dollars recorded alumni, with a total construction area of 300,000 square meters around 4-5 years is expected to completed and put into use. The project is funded by world-renowned晋思(Gensler) and architectural design of Wong Tung & Partners Hong Kong, the international writing, including a main building, floor, and two auxiliary buildings group. Among them, the main features to highlight trade, Dragon more 250m high, a record high-rise building west of the most high; Des matching function as a floor, more than 120m high, rate of green space throughout the project 45%.

"World Trade Center in Nanjing," the United States Houghton Group's first project in Nanjing. Group of the United States on the ground Houghton century the creation of the 80's in New York www.focus.cn, comprehensive business finance, real estate, investment, development, planning, commercial real estate business, management and real estate sales and many other fields. In the past 20 years, Houghton investment projects include the development and construction of hotels, shopping malls, office buildings, medical institutions, and senior apartments and so on, the amount of investment in Dragon more than 1 billion U.S. dollars, the project construction area of more than 3,000,000 square meters. 2000, Flushing, New York Central Business District with five billion U.S. dollars of the reconstruction plan of 23 square meters of land development, including New York, Queens Queens Crossing (trade-related multi-service commercial real estate body) has officially opened a commercial real estate operating model. Alumni were recorded last year, the mayor of New York City announced that布伦博格Houghton International Group and the Rockefeller Group Rockefelle by TISHMAN local groups in the past half-century construction of the largest development projects in Flushing, New York Plaza, entered ------ the construction phase. After Houghton Group also launched the World Trade Center in Queens, New York, the Asia-Pacific Museum and the World Trade Center construction planning.

Chairman of the United States Houghton Li billion line introduced the world map, has opened operations in Queens, New York, Queens Crossing is a rich brewing Dayton for nine years the Group of the "888 plan" after landing a project. The basic idea of this plan, including the freedom of trade enterprises to build the hardware space, enlarge trade platform for virtual network effect, an extension of the provision of quality professional services.


"World Trade Center in Nanjing," also belong to this program Sohu net, then, the formal operation of the "World Trade Center in Nanjing," the smallest unit within the business center will be for the initial start to provide a convenient space, such as the common business facilities, even when short-term rental rent a conference room, negotiating room, the display flexible and practical, leisure space. The main part of the design of full-featured to cover not only the office, leisure, conference rooms, a small exhibition space, including restaurants, serviced apartments, hotels, shops and other experiential.


----------



## SilentStrike

nice, elegant. Hope they building it


----------



## z0rg

Better quality renders.


----------



## SilentStrike

this project is awesome!!


----------



## cmjohns6

beautiful tower! and somewhat similar to Greenland Plaza


----------



## z0rg

Upwards revision.
Tower 1: 328m, 69 floors. 
Tower 2: 168m, 37 floors.
Tower 3: 158m, 39 floors

Source:
http://www.nanjing.gov.cn/zwgk/zwgs/201001/t20100125_288298.htm
http://www.njhb.gov.cn/art/2009/12/1/art_481_16352.html




























More info at the developer's website
http://www.fandtgroup.com/beta/main/china/chinaproject/projects.asp

Nanjing World Trade Center Project

In September of 2007, F&T Group and JP Morgan Real Estate Fund secured a project location on the southern part of the new Hexi CBD. The Hexi CBD is often regarded as the “Pudong” of Nanjing, in part due to the strong desire on the part of the government to have it become a financial district. This World Trade Center project has been authorized and licensed by the Word Trade Center Association to become the Nanjing World Trade Center. The chosen location is already home to many high-rise office buildings, a park and one of the largest convention centers in China. The project is scheduled to break ground in 2010 and be completed by 2015.


The proposed premium mixed-use development encompasses an area of approximately 327,000 square meters (~3.5 million square feet), consisting of a 125,000 square meter Class A office tower, a 61,000 square meter high-end serviced apartment, a 70,000 square meter retail center, an 18,000 square meter five-star hotel, and a 53,000 square meter mid-end hotel.


----------



## z0rg

Pics by jeans-jeans. You can see the NJWTC on the right. The one next to it is a plot owned by Sun Hung Kai. Still no renders, likely to top 300m too.


----------



## diddy

awesome pics to finally see how Hexi can come to look like ^^


----------



## Eric Offereins

Nice tower, simple and elegant, modern glass cladding.


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice shape and floor master plan design !


----------



## RobertWalpole

z0rg said:


> Architect: Gensler
> Developer: F&T


It looks a little like a larger version of 50 West St planned for NY.


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## KillerZavatar

nice project


----------



## big-dog

10.16. by today's news, the construction has started. The height will be 318m, investment is 5 billion yuan, will be completed by 2014.










source (news in Chinese): http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2010-10-16/043821286519.shtml


----------



## boschb

z0rg said:


> By jeansjeans


i don't see any image? I don't like to bother you with your posts cause you do such a good job with them


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## JEANS-JEANS

12.17


----------



## JEANS-JEANS

the website of this subject

http://www.wtcnanjing.com/


----------



## hmmwv

Pretty interesting project, they need more high end retail space in Hexi, not so convenient for its residents.


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## WiGgLz01

i like that this project follows the design of the nanjing greenland, with it looking like a grey building with plates of blue armor


----------



## z0rg

By Jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

Posted by jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

March 1 by jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By 只爱ANG


----------



## PeoplePower

Nice renders, and pics


----------



## Munwon

The new renderings look good!


----------



## z0rg

By JeansJeans


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## Dirty new yorker

And yet another supertall almost u/c


----------



## CoCoMilk

z0rg said:


> By jeansjeans


10.19 BY 鸡丝


----------



## z0rg

By jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By 鸡丝


----------



## GIGIGAGA

南京越来越有范儿啦
另外 那座扭来扭曲的楼跟成都的那座扭来扭曲的楼好像啊


----------



## Munwon

by 只爱ANG 
U/C????


----------



## kanye

29.01. by 海边拾贝


----------



## hmmwv

Good to see another supertall for Nanjing!


----------



## rebbel13

Nice tower, but it is a pity that it is so far out of the city center. Would be a good addition for the density in the downtown area.


----------



## Eric Offereins

hmmwv said:


> Good to see another supertall for Nanjing!


And by the looks of it, there will be one next to it?


----------



## kanye

04.02. by丁已天蝎


----------



## kanye

24 March by guanjing033646


----------



## z0rg

By skywalkerlion


----------



## everywhere

^^ It is rising!!! :banana:

The foundation's already laid! Thank you again for the updates. :cheers:


----------



## kanye

16 June by 海边拾贝


----------



## z0rg

By 海边拾贝


----------



## kanye

08 July by skywalkerlion


----------



## cyberurban

Oh, there're many WTCs in the world.


----------



## kanye

31 July by by makevanbasten


----------



## z0rg

By 海边拾贝


----------



## FM 2258

Great project, they're really utilizing the block to it's max.


----------



## hmmwv

Good progress on this one! Can't wait to see the core to break ground.


----------



## kanye




----------



## kanye




----------



## JEANS-JEANS

by 戊辰小管


----------



## JEANS-JEANS

by jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By 只爱ANG


----------



## kanye

Dec 23 by jeansjeans


----------



## JEANS-JEANS

1.2


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I can see the shape now


----------



## zwamborn

2013-08-03 by 戊辰小管


----------



## zwamborn

2013-08-31 by jeansjeans


----------



## onewtclover

I think it's a little disrespectful to call a building that has nothing to do with the World Trade Center "World Trade Center". It's also kind of confusing.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
if you think so, then have fun renaming them all


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> if you think so, then have fun renaming them all


I'm sure you just blew that guy's mind.


----------



## jaysonn341

onewtclover said:


> I think it's a little disrespectful to call a building that has nothing to do with the World Trade Center "World Trade Center". It's also kind of confusing.


I bet you must be feeling a little stupid :lol: not everything is about NYC mate.


----------



## erkantang

jaysonn341 said:


> I bet you must be feeling a little stupid :lol: not everything is about NYC mate.


They are many buildings which called wtc....and also whats your problem


----------



## saiho

onewtclover said:


> I think it's a little disrespectful to call a building that has nothing to do with the World Trade Center "World Trade Center". It's also kind of confusing.


I think it is a little disrespectful to assert that the most famous structure of a very generic name should be the one and only structure that has the right to be named so. 

World: /wɝld/ Human collective existence; existence in general.
Trade: /tɹeɪd/ Buying and selling of goods and services on a market.
Center: /ˈsɛn.tɚ/ A place where some function or activity occurs. 

What major office building doesn't do this?


----------



## hmmwv

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> if you think so, then have fun renaming them all


LOL I did not know there are that many world trade centers!


----------



## kanye

Oct 04 by 亨利大帝


----------



## zwamborn

2013-10-13 by jeansjeans


----------



## kanye

Dec 27 by jeansjeans


----------



## z0rg

By 亨利大帝


----------



## zwamborn

2014-02-28 by 海边拾贝

main tower


----------



## kanye

April 26 by gouquan


----------



## kanye

by summertim


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very nice cluster.


----------



## z0rg

By 丁巳天蝎


----------



## kanye

July 06 by 粘啊粘啊粘


----------



## Highcliff

isn't this the main tower?
what happened?


----------



## Amastroi2017

^^

The complex is moving forward but the main tower has been on hold for months. Glad I'm not the only one who noticed. 

This thread should be moved but we'll see if that actually happens. It will only be a temporary move but it should still be moved nevertheless.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
thank you for the info....


----------



## pteranodon

It looks like it has been on hold since the beginning of August 2013.


----------



## kanye

July 23 by winddance


----------



## kanye

July 23 by winddance


----------



## kanye

On Hold

Sep 05 by RickBlaine


----------



## KillerZavatar

In case anyone was as confused as I was:




z0rg said:


>


ICC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290835&page=2


----------



## KillerZavatar

Also still on hold as of yesterday:








by 海边拾贝


----------



## oscillation

New height, about 2 months ago, according gaoloumi: *343 m.*










Some movement on the site:

by big screen


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Go Nanjing :banana:


----------



## Zaz965

very good :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tupac96

so back under construction ?


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

Finally U/C :banana:


----------



## Munwon

Awesome update! This needs to be moved!


----------



## oscillation

by Kenny_Zhu


----------



## BEE2

Why there are so many World Trade Centers in China??? Why they all call 'WTC'? 
No other NICE names for the skyscrapers they build?


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by wchen1019


----------



## zwamborn

2016-04-09 by 569225589


----------



## oscillation

by - Rui -


----------



## oscillation

by 569225589


----------



## oscillation

by 569225589


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## zwamborn

2016-05-16 by 569225589


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by yueyeye


----------



## oscillation

by yawning via *569 225 589*


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe


----------



## oscillation

by jeansjeans


----------



## oscillation

by rocketpower


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by 大屏幕
 *big screen*


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589 

*0703*


----------



## oscillation

by RickBlaine


----------



## oscillation

by 569 225 589


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

*13.07.2016*


----------



## z0rg

^^ Good news? You mean good rumour


----------



## oscillation

shenghuozhe


----------



## oscillation

569225589


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

*12.18.2016*


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

*04.01.2017*


----------



## zwamborn

2017-01-16 by 569225589


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe


*2017.3. 7*


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## Zaz965

I counted 44 floors


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by umb-eag


----------



## oscillation

lampardhan *19.04.2017*


----------



## oscillation

lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by Peter3411


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## KillerZavatar

i liked the original design more, but this isn't bad either. just hope the height is still the same.
oh wait, this might be the same design, but just an awkward perspective, like the exact opposite side. so i am fine with that :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

shenghuozhe  via *lampardhan*










via *lampardhan*










by umb-eag


----------



## oscillation

by umb-eag











by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

3-4 June 2017
The core looks topped out. 69 fl. If one floor is between 4.2 or 4.5 meters height, we have 290-310 meters current height.


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan

11-12-13 june


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe via *lampardhan*

*19.06.2017*


----------



## Zaz965

by cros1517


cros1517 said:


>


----------



## oscillation

by qibinren520 via *lampardhan*


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan 

*07.01.2017*


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe via *lampardhan*


----------



## KillerZavatar

X post from the golden eagle thread. 5 supertalls in one photo.



oscillation said:


> author unknown


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan




























by maco88


----------



## Zaz965

the core looks topped out


----------



## KillerZavatar

this was on hold for soo long and then topped out in only like a bit more than a year!


----------



## oscillation

by umb-eag






































by wchen1019


----------



## Augustão d2

Anyone know if there is any machine being developed to speed up coating? I wonder why today a lot of things are automated but the glasses are still placed one by one.


----------



## binhai

Every tower has a unique shape and cladding, so I doubt it.


----------



## Sasha 74

KillerZavatar said:


> X post from the golden eagle thread. 5 supertalls in one photo.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## oscillation

by uclmanster


----------



## oscillation

by lampardhan


----------



## gao7

2017-9-1 maco88


----------



## oscillation

by nevins via *lampardhan *


----------



## oscillation

by 石桑 *Stone mulberry*


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe


----------



## oscillation

by zhuyimin


----------



## Zaz965

at background
2017-12-05 by 张居正










http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=105038&extra=page%3D1&page=119


----------



## oscillation

by maco88


----------



## kanye

February 01 by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation

by shenghuozhe

*26.03.2018*


----------



## kanye

May 03 by wchen1019


----------



## Zaz965

is it on hold? :dunno:


----------



## Dopersky

wonderful, hope it gets completed.


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> is it on hold? :dunno:


maybe a year

by maco88


----------



## jhalsey

Odd to start the cladding half-way up.


----------



## Braudian88

jhalsey said:


> Odd to start the cladding half-way up.


Only that is not the cladding, is a formwork, I do not know that function performs but is not the final facade of the tower...


----------



## kanye

[email protected]南京摩天汉


----------



## zwamborn

2018-09-12 by lampardhan


----------



## Zaz965

cladding will be aproved soon


----------



## oscillation

by 大酸橘子黄澄澄


----------



## oscillation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oL1Suin_9A

by Nanjing Ferrian
via 纸飞机2017


----------



## Augustão d2

Future G117.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Augustão d2 said:


> Future G117.


Why?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Why?


Cladding is taking forever.


----------



## Zaz965

I disagree a bit, because one third is already covered with cladding, it will take some more months 😁 😁


----------



## Zaz965

Nanjing / Nanking - China


by 北极熊R on 500px by 福大人 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe

by 朝露wuqing on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 白发魔女 on 500px









by _WaNg on 500px





​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-23 by REGT2


----------



## Zaz965

I think they resumed the building


----------



## little universe

by forloseff on 500px









by forloseff on 500px








by 小卡君 on 500px




​


----------



## kanye

April 10 by haczcbh


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 19:*








大美建邺 by 金豆儿V on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

by 李大毛 on 500px








by 李大毛 on 500px





​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-09 by May


----------



## little universe

by young on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-26 by xuhelin


----------



## Zaz965

just one more half of cladding


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

微博摄影大赛-我爱看围脖


----------



## Zaz965

please, the other half of cladding go up, I beg


----------



## redcode

Jun 21









河西入夜 by young on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 韶光幻景 on 500px








by 韶光幻景 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 3:*








By liuyuxuan1928 via 广东新闻广播 on Gaoloumi


----------



## little universe

The kid is pointing at it! 😜 must be a Junior skyscraper fan








by 方 on 500px








by 方 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

little universe said:


> The kid is pointing at it! 😜 must be a Junior skyscraper fan


Or a bridge fan...


----------



## little universe

by 海上玥 on 500px


​


----------



## redcode

河西CBD by 马修 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px








by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

please, closer photos, I beg


----------



## Munwon

Zaz965 said:


> please, closer photos, I beg


It might take some time. Gaoloumi site seems to be down, at least for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Zaz965

ask to @A Chicagoan, I presume his internet is faster


----------



## little universe

by 骑着蜗牛逛海洋 on 500px








by 骑着蜗牛逛海洋 on 500px








by 骑着蜗牛逛海洋 on 500px








by Xujx _1013 on 500px








by Xujx _1013 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @A Chicagoan which subway line is this?


----------



## redcode

Panorama of Hexi CBD by Xujx _1013 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 米阳Mr on 500px








by 米阳Mr on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

胜利的曙光 by TL on 500px









疫情下的城市 by 力京影像 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 力京影像 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-17 by liuyuxuan1928










2021-08-17 by xuhelin


----------



## little universe

by 乐乐哥 on 500px








by 乐乐哥 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-01 by xuhelin


----------



## Zaz965

cladding almost topped out


----------



## little universe

2021.09.30








by Ben.Z on 500px




​


----------



## kanye

October 17 by REGT2


----------



## little universe

by TL on 500px








by TL on 500px



​


----------



## kanye

October 23 by REGT2









October 24 by REGT2


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-29 by cjsunlight


----------



## little universe

by O₂ on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-22 by REGT2



















2021-11-25 by Loukas谢杨


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-28 by derek8792


----------



## kanye

December 03 by REGT2


----------



## Zaz965

take a look at this photo, it will have helipad


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, there are only five floor to complete the cladding. are there updates?


----------



## kanye

@Zaz965
December 30 by lbpq1


----------



## kanye

January 07 by leobati


----------



## Zaz965

after many delays, the cladding is almost concluded


----------



## zwamborn

2022-01-13 by REGT2


----------



## little universe

by 沐重君 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

is the cladding completed already?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By zucchini on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 20 by REGT2 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

after the new chinese year, the work is resumed


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 22 by qaz95 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

cladding almost concluded


----------



## thestealthyartist

Hopefully work resuming means new updates on the tall ones!


----------



## kanye

March 12 by 大屏幕


----------



## zwamborn

2022-03-16 by liuyuxuan1928










2022-03-15 REGT2


----------



## Zaz965

cladding almost concluded, after many delays


----------



## spectre000

A decade to get here.


----------



## Zaz965

the developers modified the design, take a look at the original design


----------



## thestealthyartist

Original was better tbh


----------



## Zaz965

the original design is gorgeous indeed, but the current design has an advantage: helipad


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 18260003989 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan , @kanye, @zwamborn, have they already installed the last pieces of glass?


----------



## kanye

April 12 by REGT2


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 17 by 18260003989 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## thestealthyartist

The cladding just looks off to me...It's not as good as that of the neighbouring two towers. Looks bland.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 23:*








河西新城2 by 力京影像 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-05-09 by REGT2


----------



## kanye

May 13 by 林都2019









May 13 by Loukas谢杨


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 14 by Loukas谢杨 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 14:*








D调的华丽 by 日落大盗 on 500px.com


----------

